# "haltermores"



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

So the other day I rode out bareback on Brown, a horse who's got a lot of forward movement [and pretty much launches himself forward when cantering], and as I asked or the canter, I accidentally pulled on his mouth. So the next day, I hooked up a normal nylon halter with some reins and went for a ride. 

I was totally hooked afterwards. I thought about using a rope halter, but I was afraid the knots would cause too much pressure on his nose especially if I accidentally got whipped back again. As I was browsing online, I saw that there are actually manufactred haltermores and I was wondering what you all thought of them.

http://​naturalhorsemanship.wordpress.c​om/the-aeron-riding-halter/

Personally, I think this one looks best. I am definitely thinking about getting it.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Halters and hacks are just as severe as reins if the problem is your hands.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I met Scott Purdum at Equine Extravaganza in Richmond, VA and he sells riding halters. I bought one for the horse I was leasing but never felt comfortable with it.

When I bought my horse in February (a retired polo "pony") I found that she had the habit of taking the bit in her mouth and trying to bolt if she didn't want to do something I asked. She was just testing me...we worked it out... but I decided to try the bitless halter on her. And I haven't used anything else since. She totally respects it and I am able to have very light hands. Here is the link to the halter I use.
Bitless Halter - Training Equipment


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I have been using something similar since I first bought Cinny and it was the first thing I worked him in until he got over his bit aversion. I bought it from a lady's ebay store, she hand makes them and can do a lot of custom stuff. You can make it less or more severe depending on how you attach the reins.

Here is her all in one Natural Horsemanship Rope Hackamore Bitless Bridle

And this is what I bought, which is the same thing but attaches to your current bridle.

Rope Bitless Bridle Hackamore-Indian Bosal/Side Pull

IF you look at her store she has many other things and different configurations to meet different needs. It's all very durable, I have never had ANYTHING of hers break and I throw them in the washing machine all the time.

Her ebay store is at Knot Just Rope if you want to check out her other stuff. Everyone I have suggested her items too have been really happy with them so I like to recommend them a lot.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I really like the rates that the ebay lady has... they seem very reasonable unlike so many of the "name brand" natural horsemanship items.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Rope Bitless Bridle Hackamore-Indian Bosal/Side Pull


Personally I find this thing to be more severe than mild bit. If you pull the reins you'll get a narrow tight nylon band around the horse's nose, which may damage the tissues. 

The mildest possible thing is the nylon or leather halter with reins attached or something like this: TORY LEATHER Heavy Duty Halter/Bridle Combo. Those while give a pressure on nose (only), it's quite distributed because of how wide those things are. Everything else will give a strong pressure on nose and other points.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Personally I find this thing to be more severe than mild bit. If you pull the reins you'll get a narrow tight nylon band around the horse's nose, which may damage the tissues.
> 
> The mildest possible thing is the nylon or leather halter with reins attached or something like this: TORY LEATHER Heavy Duty Halter/Bridle Combo. Those while give a pressure on nose (only), it's quite distributed because of how wide those things are. Everything else will give a strong pressure on nose and other points.


It depends on how you attach the reins. When you get them she sends instructions that list the different ways to attach the reins.

She also has some that are more padded on the nose.


----------

